# Commission Plastic Grey Knights



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

So I owe a guy 70 bucks (Howdah on this forum). 
-sigh-

I have no money to pay it off.

So I have accepted an extremely annoying commission task from him.
Make him a 2500pt Grey Knight army from plastics.
-sigh-

I have to get the following done by the 4th of may fully painted:
Grey Knight Grand Master (plastic Termi)
9x Grey Knight Terminators (same as above)
30x Grey Knights (plastic Space Marines) (Including 3 Justicars)
2x Dreadnoughts
1x Land Raider

I started this quite a while ago, and I was asked by Howdah to post here so he can see the progress.
Here's the bad news. I've only finished converting about 17 Grey Knights, 2 Justicars, the Land Raider and both Dreadnoughts now. I have almost finished painting the Lan...........No. I'm lying to you. I haven't come close to finishing. I just finished the armour plating.


So here are the progress photos:

Grand Master: Still needs extra iconography and the left weapon will be replaced with a psycannon.

























Dreadnought #1: I have remodeled the leg to stand on the missile launcher after a failed attempt at making the dreadnought mimic running (like a recent Golden Daemon winner. You know that red Dready. I know you do)

































Dreadnought #2: No photos yet.

Assorted Grey Knights: Still need the blade for the Nemesis Force Weapons which will be shaped from plasticard, but I haven't got the PC yet. I'll probably be getting that on Sunday.

















































































Land Raider: When Howdah bought me the Land Raider, he was stupid enough to BUY THE WRONG BOX!!! He was going on about how he wanted the power of the Lascannons, then hands me the Crusader box.
-facepalm-
So now I had to find someone who has the Lascannons and Heavy Bolter Turret and wants to trade them for the crusader parts.
Luckily enough, 40rending from these forums (also goes to the same GW as us) was kind enough to trade these items. The photos were taken before the weapons were acquired.

















Personal Favourite Grey Knight:

















Justicars: These two are the Grey Knights I thought were worthy of being Justicars. After these photos were taken, I have finished them, and put together the the third.

























Whole Army: Again, these photos were taken before I have put together the third squad and second dreadnought. I'll have those photos up soon.










What do you guys think?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

looking good mate look forward to seeing more


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

that amount of conversion and painting work hardly seems fair for $70, unless he's paying you more on the top, and taking the $70 out of it.

Looking good so far though.


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

I'll be popping back here to have a nose, looking good so far, some great poses!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Pirate Metal Troy said:


> that amount of conversion and painting work hardly seems fair for $70, unless he's paying you more on the top, and taking the $70 out of it.
> 
> Looking good so far though.


Agree on both things, good luck!


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

2 bolters glued together have never really worked for me, but sometimes you have to work with what you have. I would rework the marine on his knees as the pose looks off from the waist down. quite a bit of work here and everything looks pretty good. i especially like the terminator and the work on the dreadnought. I always love to see dreadnoughts with a less static pose.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

looking pretty good so far. I definately don't think Howdah is really helping you here, and well give him half of his models to cover the 70 bucks, then ask for another 70 for the other half. You're being ripped off, debt or not! Some great reworking of your models here man, just don't give in to his pressure too easily!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Looking like these will be a very nice army when completed; I have to add my voice to the "This is way more than $70-worth" choir, though. One question - what are you using for the metal rods on several of the models, the ones forming the basis of the Nemesis halberds etc? They look too straight & even to be armature wire...


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

They're the longest straight part of a paperclip. =]
Lol. Funny how much junk can be useful for hobbyists like us.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Dude those are looking great! I can feel all my metal GK burning with jealousy at your varied poses (*hiss!*)

And because I have to; That is indeed way more is necessary for $70 mate!


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm sure most of you will by now know about the 'Epic Actions' in War of the Rings, and I would like to announce that as of now, I have expended a Might Point, and called an Epic Bail.

Consulting with several Staff Members of GW, seeing these comments and hearing the advice of many friends, I have decided to drop this project and call bail.

According to said staff members, I have already done approximately $100 of commission, and I should give him back his models.

So now, this project is over (I'll still post the photos of what I've done so far).

But considering that this army is meant for a tournament (which thank the Lord does not require the army to be fully painted), I was generous (or stupid) enough to finish constructing the miniatures for him.

Also, just for personal pleasure and for the need to see my work finished, I have finished painting the Land Raider and one of the Dreadnoughts.


Thank you all for watching, and Goodbye.


----------



## Fenetik (Apr 18, 2009)

Looked good, but the Land Raider alone is $85, must've hurt, even just a little.
Kudos to you sir.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh. He supplied the models. My labour being what paid off the debt.
But according to the staff members, finishing the Land Raider and a Dreadnought fully to the standard that I was doing it at was worth 70 dollars alone.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry for the double post, but here are the finished Land Raider and Dreadnought.
Enjoy. (and howder better enjoy too)


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

jesus christ you went over board on $70 so here i will go over board and give you my full rep ability. enjoy for the hard slave labour


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

We averaged it out with one of the staff from GW, and for the amount of work I've put into it so far (SO FAR), I've been doing this for 40cents an hour.
-_-'


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Bloodhound said:


> We averaged it out with one of the staff from GW, and for the amount of work I've put into it so far (SO FAR), I've been doing this for 40cents an hour.
> -_-'


I am a waiter and only make 2.13 an hour so I am with you brother +rep from me.


----------



## Boss Luwee (Feb 23, 2009)

Bloodhound said:


> We averaged it out with one of the staff from GW, and for the amount of work I've put into it so far (SO FAR), I've been doing this for 40cents an hour.
> -_-'


I would like to order 10k wow gold from you if that is the case.


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

I have to echo all of the other comments in saying that your debt is more than payed off......infact, I would say that the debt is now your friend's!!!

Try to think up an equally challenging and time consuming project that he can do for you to repay you in kind!!!

All that aside, I love the dynamic posses of your marines!!!! k:
Do you have any plans to give them Libre Daemonicas on their chests? How are you going to model their force weapons? GS, left over SM weapons?

Seriously a great project and worthy of my rep!!! Great job!!!!


----------



## zas240 (Apr 3, 2009)

Please make a tutorial, I was thinking of making a pure GK army but the cost and the fact that there all exactly the same and that there metal put me off. 
Post a tutorial please? 
P.S. I will refer to you as the God Emperor form now on if you do.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

@zas
Uhm. There's not much to do for a tutorial. Take a look at my "Kneeling Space marines" tutorial that's already there, and improvise. Just follow the same steps for the arms. Not much to really say in a tute...... Improvisation is your friend in this case.

@Brother Constantine
I'm not going on with this project. Epic Bail.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice work done in the final pics Blood. I agree with the others and you that you were not being paid fairly, especially when bringing them up to this standard.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

I'll join the chorus, these are very very nice and worth much more than $70. I have to say I love the grey knight with on hand behind his back, it seems to have a "better than you" attitude, which seem in line with the grey knights. If there is a bright side to your work on this project, your modeling skills are being showcased and will inspire Heretics to either up their own modeling or PM you with commissions. Again, great job.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm always happy to provide any help with either Modeling or Painting (not gaming though. I am a horrendous failure at gaming), and I'm more than happy to do comission work (after recent events though, I'll have to consult on prices. Lol)

So yeah. If anyone needs anything, don't be shy. Ask away.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks awesome, man, I look forward to seeing more of this! The poses are great, how'd you manage to get so many of those heads, I have at most 4 in my collection!

EDIT: Oops, didn't notice that you mentioned you had to stop the project. It's a pity you didn't get paid enough, you deserve about 250 at least, I believe, for all that effort!


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

The heads are actually the space marine heads that you get in the box set. I just shaved the rebreather off.
=]
Look a bit closer and you'll see that.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh, I see, if you had continued the project, I may have suggested maybe beefing up the face part of the helmet with green stuff rather than having the helmet kinda sink in. And Bretonnian Men-at-arms weapons make great halberds for the Grey Knights, you inspired me to start making some Grey Knights!


----------



## vista101 (May 15, 2009)

OMG they are so awesome!!!


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

they are coming along great. im not sure i like the storm bolter conversions though.


----------



## rdlb (Nov 30, 2008)

Where's Howdah to admit he burned you a little??

Ridiculously good job on the conversions. Thanks for taking the time to post all the inspiring photos!!


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Alright. While some of you will call me crazy for this, I'm reopening this project log and continuing with the army. I have now reworked the terms with the guy I owed money to, and worked out a better deal. The fine details of the deal are still to be decided, but I'm more or less happy with it so far.

That being said, I have all the models back, a ton of bitz, a brand new can of GW Black Primer and a brand new tub of Modelling Sand for this, which I will be able to keep after the job is done.

So here is the plan so far.
A friend of mine has cast close to 40 Nemesis Force Halberds in clear plastic for me, and will give them to me for this job, so that takes care of the halberds. I have a new pack of GS for this too.

I will work on a unit at a time and post photos as I get through them.

Until then.


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

DO IT!!!

i have to say your painting skill are amazing


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Cool, be sweet to see this going again Blood.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

I can't wait to see this thread started again! Good luck!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Awesome news, you really have a great knack for posing and you're clearly dedicated.

This started out with so much promise, glad it can be continued without the overtones of slavery :wink:


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Well here's the first update.
I figured I wanted to work on my favourite GK out of the lot, so I pretty much finished modelling this one.
The only thing he needs is the blade that I'll be getting on Thursday hopefully and a bit of GS to fill in his right armpit.
The chest has GS on it because I scratched it a little when cutting the aquila off, and I'm just smoothing it out now.

























Re worked hand:









C&C?


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Really glad that you've picked these up again, dude. They look friggin' awesome. I wish I could pose marines like you. Mine always end up looking like they have broken their legs, or wrists, or whatever, so I am slightly in awe. However, I may make an attempt a creating some GK's from tactical marines using your technique some time. It looks like fun. 
Great pose on that guy, btw. Can't wait to see what you have in mind for the blades.


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

looking good mate keep it up, (your conversion skills are amazing!)

+rep+


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

You have abundant skill. Most impressive.
Rep


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

I ran into a bit of a dilemma last time I was on this project. The terminators held storm bolters in their right hands, and the halberds in their left....... But the only left terminator hand comes from the Sergeant's power sword, and the DA Sergeant's storm bolder from the DA Veterans sprue.... And I needed 8 of them while I only had 3.

So what I did was cut the sword off one of them, put some GS into two bases and made a mould.

This is my very first cast, so it didn't turn out too great, but I think it'll do. What do you guys think?


----------



## ojofar (Nov 11, 2008)

really good job, i bet this is taking you some time huh


----------



## donate (Dec 16, 2009)

these are truly amazing man, i love the metals but these outdo them i think they are just suberb and the guy you owe to should be aying a lot more for these then metal ones.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

A small update. Did a test model on a GK who's not holding a halberd while I'm waiting for them.

What do you guys think? The highlights are a bit rough, but at arm's length (or tabletop) it looks pretty good.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry for the double post, but I just finished this model.


































What do you think? Would look good as a whole army?


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

definately mate looking good, loving the progress


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry for the time it took, but I didn't have the time to do any hobby during Christmas break. I was waaay too busy sleeping, eating, playing xbox and chilling with my girlfriend.

Well here's a small update. I have now finished 2 Justicars and one peon. The Justicars have brass shoulder rims and bolters, while the peons have silver.



















































I'm working through these as fast as time permits and when I have free time.
I still haven't received the halberds, but might tomorrow.

Until next time.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

You, sir, are frakking awesome.

Have cookies.


----------



## TheEyeIsTerrible (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice!!! how u make the guy doin a flyinKick Whilst balancin on his NFW great work anyway


----------

